

Business Ideas for Startups - coglethorpe
http://www.financialreflections.com/100-business-ideas-1-10/892

======
wensing
I'm out of my league here, but as far as 'on-demand supercomputing' goes, I
think Plura Processing is pretty close: <http://www.pluraprocessing.com/>

------
jcapote
Title should be, "10 Business Ideas for the 90's"

~~~
coglethorpe
Mobile ads are a 90's idea? You should tell that to companies working on it
now.

Here are some 90's ideas:

1\. Online Pet Store

2\. Grocery store that lets you order online and delivers to your house.

3\. Online auctions.

4\. Search engine.

------
titocosta
Oh wait, I also did the stalker ads idea, or sort of. I believe that someone
will come up with a successful solution for location-based mobile coupons.
What we have seen with our project is that this idea clicks with customers,
but it is hard to develop a scalable model to acquire local advertisers. Local
business owners seems extremely reluctant to embrace the internet medium for
some reason (even with some free limited service, free pilot programs, etc.).

I end again with a shameless plug: <http://www.moqpon.com>

~~~
coglethorpe
"To get full FREE access to all our most exclusive coupons, you just need to
get 2 friends to sign up."

#fail

~~~
teej
I hate to play devil's advocate, but that kind of crap is the reason Facebook
apps exploded. You don't get viral growth without supporting friend-spam.

~~~
coglethorpe
That's a pretty good point, but requiring it for signup seemed a bit much. It
was more than "now invite your friends."

~~~
titocosta
It's actually not required for signup. You would still receive coupons for
free up to a face value of $5 (which is the vast majority in volume). That was
an incentive to foster virality, but your comments are very much appreciated.

------
titocosta
In a weekend I coded the virtual business card idea a few months ago, but it
didn't catch up at all. Basically the click-through rate of the tiny link in
email signatures is below 0.1% so its virality is basically none.
<http://www.tinyvcard.com> i thought it was a brilliant name :-)

~~~
coglethorpe
That is a cool name, but it seemed really hard to actually _see_ someone's
business card. The codes didn't support vanity URLs and it looked like there
was a $10 signup fee. Physical business cards are designed to be read easily
and shared easily. They are even pretty cheap.

------
sobriquet
"Fwitter: A site that’s something in-between twitter and a forum. Get real
time updates"

A chat room?

~~~
senko
Heh. Got a side project that does exactly that (twitter-forum, NOT a chat
room), and everyone that saw it first thought it was a (lousy) chat room.

I believe there is use in micro-forums (or group-twitters) different than
chats; it's a group timeline, it's meant to be persistent, not real-time
conversation (though faster than doing blog/forum posts) of group of people
publishing related tidbits of information (or replying to / referencing it).

(Shameless plug, my project is <http://speeka.net/> , one-tech-guy side
project that's practically dormant atm because of lack of spare time and
biz/marketing efforts).

------
Silentio
As someone who recently moved to an apartment sight unseen (it worked out) and
will be moving again soon under the same conditions, a decent rental site
would be most welcome. CL doesn't cut it.

~~~
drp
We've been working on this for quite some time and have hundreds of thousands
of rental listings on our site (don't want to spam, if interested look at my
profile). We're doing well, but it's still amazing how well craigslist
dominates all the verticals it covers.

~~~
Silentio
Thanks. I will check it out.

------
russell
Pretty much being done already or a good way to go broke. Free rental
listings? That's how CL pays the bills. On demand super computer weather
forecasting. Ah, these mothers are expensive.

------
spoiledtechie
They don't look that great.... I did like the CL idea tho... Needs to happen.
Someone needs to compete with Craigslist.

~~~
jpwagner
Why not just build a front end for craigslist? (organize the real-estate data
rather than text-based search)...

~~~
coglethorpe
I'm pretty sure the CL TOS doesn't allow stuff like that.

------
michael_dorfman
Pyramid builder? Really?

~~~
russell
What? You don't want to share a cell with Madoff?

